# Overdosing flourish



## Lucky strike 21 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey everyone I have a 29 gallon moderatly planted tank with anubias anachris hornwort pennywort substrate is eco complete and I have root tabs and I dose flourish 2 times a week I have 2 clamp on lights 96 watts daylight and I heard if I dose flourish everyday the plants will grow faster is that true ? Will the fish be ok if I dose flourish every day instead of twice a week ?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

First off, instead of flourish use Thrive+ for low light.
Your better off.
No its not necessarily true to give you a straight answer. 
I'm sure the fish would get a bit more stressed.


----------



## Lucky strike 21 (Sep 24, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> First off, instead of flourish use Thrive+ for low light.
> Your better off.
> No its not necessarily true to give you a straight answer.
> I'm sure the fish would get a bit more stressed.


 hey thank you for responding so adding extra flourish wont help? I am looking at buying the thrive plus wait I have low light I thought I had high lighting ? I have 2 daylight 96 watt lights


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

If you have high light it works for high light to. It has instructions on the bottle for both low and high light.


----------



## Gone missing (Aug 26, 2017)

Ferts, light and CO2 are three legs on the stool that we need for plants to grow and as any stool all three need to balance. 
We read a lot about things that folks like to sell us so keep that in mind when shopping. One of the high dollar items that gets a lot of talk is lighting. 
But when we get into it, we find lots of things that tell us that we need to keep all three balanced to make it work. So adding way more than recommended ferts of any type can't make things grow better if we are not also increasing the light and CO2. Same with the other two. 
What a lot of ferts can do is make algae grow like crazy. Too much light can do the same, too much CO2, not so much problems with algae but more likely to kill any fish. 
Many do wind up with this as a start for planted tanks. Ferts are easy to add and light is semi-cheap, easy so we often see too much of those two and then finally it breaks down and they get pressure CO2 so that with some luck and patience, they get it all in place.


----------

